# Extender 1.4xIII with macro tube



## ISO64 (Jul 14, 2021)

Hi all,

I was just taking some macros using 100-400 L II, with an extension tube and 1.4x III. Of course, AF points were limited to a central 1+4. But, if I place the (elec contacts pin equipped) extension tube BETWEEN the lens and the extender, all AF points are usable. And the lens still works just fine. The minimum focusing distance with 20 mm extension tube is about 7 m. Now autofocus works even over far corners.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 14, 2021)

How do the different orientations change the MFD and maximum magnification?


----------



## ISO64 (Jul 14, 2021)

Sorry, wrong forum...But I cannot delete/move to elsewhere


----------

